# Autechre



## Nothing (Dec 18, 2009)

> Much of Autechre's music has a strong focus on complex rhythm, driving percussion, and meticulous sequencing. Often unusual rhythmic loops repeat and change incrementally, with the music constantly in transition. Sometimes patterns are set against one another, implying several time signatures at once. Later work has been described as experimental and abstract, in contrast to the more club-friendly and conventional early 1990s releases.
> 
> Reactions to their music have varied. Many of their tracks contain complex or chaotic rhythms and close harmonies which some hear as random and noisy. Fans of their recent work tend to find the value of their music to lie in its unique fusion of rhythmic and melodic elements, i. e. melodic percussive sounds, and enharmonic synthesizer patches implying numerous rhythmic and melodic lines and chord structures simultaneously. Another recurring element in Autechre's work has been the use of extremely fast sequencing or retriggering to create a fragmented, grainy effect.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG2YqiGUuUA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slAxzLC2RME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JUtoLyCU6c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxeAMMciAIg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEt86IbWGyQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23AGAl7mOKk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTfJuv-_s50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ6bkh51PEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KrDF0VTb8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzI50ulXup4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCPUWs9mH_I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5qpZHO7T5Y&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lyt_2P46x8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23AGAl7mOKk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6E97myoAV8&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3-MWniTd3E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJZ000SI4kg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksor5OK7qpQ&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bQskB6AGE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0t3sGmtFqs&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOMUtA15IE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jDLiSJkThQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUxoJTi0Ws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdy_JkR78ZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbea3VmYDkM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gS6HTjO5Bk


----------

